# Finally a good training session with the monster!



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I finally felt like Havoc and I had a bit of a break through today! I felt like we had been moving backwards in agility for a while there...we have done a few sessions of back to very basic stuff (as far as sequences go) I am trying to teach him to ignore the ball on the ground and focus on equipment when running sequences. He is VERY toy driven and tends to focus too much on the toy, I don't want to carry/throw it anymore because he looks at me too much. I think he is "worried" that he is going to miss me throwing it. So by placing the toy I am hoping to get a bit more equipment focus and he will be in a way rewarded by the equipment not so much me (if that makes sense.) I am also retraining his contacts to 2on 2off with a nose touch to get him to stop SLAMMING into a 2o2o(he would have had a VERY short carrer the way he was doing it before) and today I had him driving very nicely to a nose touch/2o2o one nice fluid motion:thumbup: (I don't have any video of that though, next time.) I am starting to feel a little hopefull that maybe he will be kind of a "normal" dog after all. He has been such a tough puppy, his level of drive, intensity, aggression, dominance, crazy territorialism, energy and total over confidence has been a lot to deal with! (and no I am not a beginner dog person) Not too long ago I was leaving every training session with some kind of injury, now for the most part I am bruise free after we train...well at least 50% of the time (now that's good progress lol.) Enough babble here is some video of today's sequences.





 
And a video of Odin just cause he is such a good boy





 
Thanks for lookin!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice, thank you for sharing!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think the vidoes look great...fun and fast and he's definitely trying to run a course.


----------

